# Photoscore 7 experience?



## bryla (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone has experience transferring PDF's to Sibelius via Photoscore?


----------



## wst3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sadly I can't answer that directly - and I feel almost silly since you asked about two very specific tools... but what the heck!

I use Visiv "SharpEye" as an OCR for standard notation and it works really really well! Depending on the quality of the scan I'd guess recognition ranges from high 80% to nearly 100%.

I don't think I've ever had a scan that was 100% correct, but SharpEye does a real good job of identifying places where it might have goofed, so fixing stuff is very easy.

I have also used SmartScore, and once upon a time it was pretty solid, but SharpEye has eclipsed it.

There is a downloadable demo at visiv.co.uk

The second part of the equation - going from OCR to a scoring tool, has probably been settled. Both Sibelius and Finale use MusicXML as the intermediate "language", and it works really well.


----------



## sbkp (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried the Photoscore (7) demo on a really clean, and very simple PDF and it worked well. But I ended up not needing to proceed down that road, so I never bought it (nor Sibelius 7, for that matter).

If you have particular scores in mind, download the demo: http://www.neuratron.com/downloads.asp


----------



## David Story (Apr 21, 2012)

For me, Photoscore did fine on simple piano music, not so much on orchestral score pdf. Lots of mistakes, tricky to correct. Will check out "SharpEye".


----------



## bryla (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the heads-up on Sharpeye! will check out


----------

